# Full sun bees



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

After reading the article about CCD that Alleyyooper posted earlier. One of the things mentioned was keeping your hives in full sun... Do you think that holds true even in the deep south where we can go days on end at 100+ degrees from noon till sunset?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it holds true even in the deep south. I would how ever provide lots of area for ventlation. Use screen bottom boards with the bottom open, use as wide an entrance as can be had, prop the outer cover up on the front edge of the intercover. I also drill 3/4 inch holes just below the hand holds which can be pluged with 3/4 inch dowel when you need the hive closed up for what ever reason.You could end up with a hive that looks like this with out the aid of smoke and being taken apart.










 Al


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I keep bees in a couple different yards the ones in full sun always seem to do a little better. I'm in North Fl and it gets plenty hot here.


----------

